# Feel constipated after i go to the bathroom?



## Patm34 (Sep 9, 2004)

i have been going on a period of about a little over 2 weeks, i will go to the bathroom a little bit but its not very much, but i still feel constipated like i still have stuff to poop out but it doesnt want to come out, so im starting to get worried, i take fiber everyngiht and im a low dose of anti depressant to calm my stomach? can anyone help?


----------



## SpAsMaN* (May 11, 2002)

Take a look at the Naltrexone thread.That should help.


----------



## Guest (Sep 9, 2004)

Spasman - I've looked up Naltrexone on the internet and as far as I can see the side effects are constipation plus a whole lot more. I'm wondering how this can help us C'ers. Can you explain this for me please.Hi Pam - The first thing an anti-depressant will do for me is totally deaden my intestines or colon, so that I can't feel anything happening in there at all. Feels dead. Pam, did this constipation problem start when you started the medication? Drink lots of water if you are taking any fiber. I have been helped with magnesium oxide, fiber and I take MSM for my joints and I think that also helps things move along. Not sure though. But I still have the incomplete bowel movements most days, it's a rare day that I can totally clean myself out. Keep us posted okay.


----------



## pinupgirl1948 (Aug 6, 2003)

Same problem here...I could go 8 times a day and still feel like i have to go!It's so frusterating.I do a warm water enema every morning and that seems to help a little.I use about 8 ounces of water.That's not a whole lot,but it gets rid of anything in my lower colon-I wish i had some better advice-Wendi-


----------



## NancyCat (Jul 16, 1999)

Same here, its awful that I can feel C after just one day of not going. If its incomplete evacuations I cant imagine how much poop would be there (sorry gross)if they were complete. Some days I go so much I cant imagine where it all comes from. Its the worst part of IBS for me and is very frustrating.


----------



## Modgy (Apr 15, 2004)

Yes I feel the same. When I used to smoke the morning cigarette sometimes gave me a BM that felt like it "cleaned me out" but since I quit this incomplete evacuations business has become a permanent nightmare.


----------



## lorilou (May 9, 2003)

I have the same problem. It is so frustrating to go and not really "go good". I take bentyl, reglan, zelnorm and mega doses of fiber every night. Wish I had an answer.


----------



## cicelyak (Aug 25, 2004)

Has anyone been checked for Anismus by a colorectal surgeon?Has anyone tried low doses of Valium to relax the anal spincter?


----------



## NancyCat (Jul 16, 1999)

What is anismus? Valium never helped me with relaxing abdominal muscles.


----------



## cicelyak (Aug 25, 2004)

Animus is the term used to describe an anal spincter that contracts paradoxically instead of relaxing when one tries to move their bowels.Valium relaxes snooth muscle, which is what the external anal spincter is comprised of, and has helped me in the past.


----------



## cicelyak (Aug 25, 2004)

above post should have read " smooth muscle"


----------



## NancyCat (Jul 16, 1999)

cicelyak-Your'e lucky (that the valium works well for you)


----------



## ira (Jun 26, 2003)

Hello:This sense of feeling constipated after a bowel movements, or even after many bowel movements, is essentially how IBS manifests itself in my own case.Along with this, I feel an high degree of pressure or tighness in the area of the rectum anal sphincter. This builds up to pain and finally leads into urinary symptoms as well.As far as relaxing the sphicter and rectal muscles, has anyone here had much luck with "Kegels" and is there an optimal way of doing these?My MD suggested that I try this recently, but I would like more specificity as to different ways of doing these and which are likely the best for this type of condition.-Ira


----------



## cicelyak (Aug 25, 2004)

Ira,I have exactly the same symptoms, which the colorectal surgeon diagnosed as "non relaxing puborectalis sydrome.The anal spincter contracts instead of relaxing.I get urinary urgency and frequency if stool is not expelled completely.Valium at low dosage helps as does topical Diltiazem.All symptoms started for me after 10 days of the antibiotic Biaxen about two months ago.Kegels only worsened my pain.


----------



## NancyCat (Jul 16, 1999)

cicelyak-Biaxin absolutely ruined me, it took me many months to get back to normal (for me) and I was especially sensitive to foods that normally didn't bother me. I will NEVER take it again unless they tell me I will die if I don't.


----------



## cicelyak (Aug 25, 2004)

Nancy,Same here.BTW, my internist told me that it was "safe" to take.


----------



## Cartoon Creature (Jul 12, 2002)

Hi Patm,I have the same problem. I have found if I eat alot less and the meals are alot smaller then I dont feel so bad. Also I try and avoid eating after 7pm.Its a horrid feeling but it is one you learn to deal with. Its been 17 odd years for me and its only in the last year im am coping better.


----------



## spml (Mar 20, 2000)

I have anismus, which was determined by the ano-rectal manometry test. Following that test, I had ano-biofeedback training, which teaches you to relax the external anal sphincter. This hepled me greatly for several months, and then failed. But biofeedback does help some people, so, as I've suggested in other posts, I think it's worth asking your MD if you might have PFD --- pelvic floor dysfunction. (Anismus is a type of PFD)Valium did not work for me.


----------



## Guest (Sep 24, 2004)

You folks are SO lucky - at least your doctors take you seriously. I've had IBS C for about 7/8 years and I have never heard of ANY of these things. The best help I've had is from an allergy specialist who was absolute bliss and with good dietary management I can just about keep the old bowels moving though still suffer with a helluvalot of gas and bloating particularly around my period. I have had the basic tests though nobody has offered to look at my bowels I've never heard of all these tests on the boards, still I reckon it can't be anything too drastic as I've had these symptoms for this long and I'm not dead yet!! Good luck with you all.Sue, Manchester UK


----------



## quest1743 (Sep 26, 2004)

I can't believe I am not alone with this horrible problem. IBS with C is IMO worse than IBS with loose movements. It is awful to feel bound up all the time. I have Graves Disease as well which ususally produces loose movements but my IBS is so bad that I don't get them at all..In fact,just the opposite. The only time I have felt totally cleaned out is afte a Fleet's enema. It is awful!! Does anyone else have a bloating problem primarily in lower abdomen as well? I exercise like crazy but can't get my stomach flat the way it used to be before this IBS set in. It is so frustrating. I am taking fiber and drinking water. I don't know what else to do about the bloating, gas and C. HELP!!


----------



## ireland (Oct 3, 2004)

Hi Patma34 I am so sorry and yet releived to hear someone else has incomplete evacuations like me. I was beginning to feel I was the only one having this miserable complaint.The MUCUS after I hate. any suggestions anybody? I take lots of fiber, does'nt help the mucus at all.


----------



## acimo (Sep 30, 2004)

i feel like i have mucus coming out when i dont have to have a bm... especially on days where i feel really bad from incomplete evac. dont know what to do but can relate to all of your guys symptoms. worse won is the wetness i always have from not getting "it" all out. i hate it. tried fiber.. no luck of course. just want to beat this damn disease so i can get on with my life. 20yrs old and confining myself to my dorm room isnt a life i want to live. i take xanax to help with the anxiety from it... but it doesnt help the base of the problem.


----------



## lilscar2003 (May 7, 2004)

Just a suggestion. Sometimes if i feel like i still have to go after having a bm i take a glycerin suppository.It works for me. I tried the fleet enema, but it cause my bowels to go into painful spasms.


----------



## bein2004 (Jun 2, 2004)

I am 76 years old and have had constipation problems as long as I can remember. Frequent soapsuds enemas were given when I was young. Turned into painful stools all day long later on followed by constipation. At 18 was given penicillin which cleared up the painful part. Used various means to get bowels going in the meantime. Still go many times a day for a day or two, then nothing, or only little hard lumps that tend to collect and form a conglomerate which is very hard to get out. I also use fleet enemas (oil), sometimes suppositories, magnesium, (magnesium tends to bother my upper abdomen which has its own set of problems.) I feel like I am constantly on a seesaw. At least the whole thing is not as severely painful as when I was growing up. Am presently trying a celiac diet though haven't been diagnosed. Sleep better and have more energy after nearly 4 months. Am also trying a probiotic called Provex CV from a company called Melalucca (Sp.?) Sometimes I think my continuing problems are worsened by adhesions from former surgeries. Right now my bloating seems to be all on the right side with pressure over my right hip bone in front. Trouble is if you get the adhesions cut, they just grow back maybe worse. Dr. doesn't recommend it. I think I am going to ask for a trial with Valium. I was on it many years ago after hysterectomy, bowel-bladder repair. Once the surgery healed that did help for awhile. But I took myself off the valium after reading that it is habit-forming. Wonder if one could work out a schedule of so many weeks on, so many off. Will ask the Dr.


----------

